# Craftsman push mower: starts, dies immediately



## 1walther40 (Mar 10, 2006)

I have a c'man push mower and one day it just quit mid job and has not started since. Spraying engine starter in gets it going for a second or two and then immediately dies. If you have an idea of the possible problem please let me know. I don't want to start the season borrowing my neighbors mower again. 
Thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

You've pretty much found your problem, fuel delivery is bad..... first would be to take the fuel line off at the carb, hold it with needle noses so to shut the fuel off, and let it go real quick, and clamp it again to be sure the fuels getting to the carb, if thats ok, its a blockage in the carb, would suggest a rebuild/gasket kit ( cheap ) and blow it out with carb cleaner. What brand engine? Hp?


----------



## mitchell (Jan 15, 2006)

I agree with bugman,definitely a carb problem especially if its tecumseh on craftsman frame,probably carburetor bowl needs cleaning out,you would be surprised what you find in there, especially if you never cleaned it or had it cleaned,also the nut that holds bowl on is actually a jet for a better word,has two pin holes that will stop up,assuming its tecumseh that is.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------- need members
http://news.smallenginetrblshtng.com


----------



## 1walther40 (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. Soon will pull mower out of shed and examine carb again. This mower has a plunger style primer. Do these things become compromised and cause problems? Air leak?
Thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Well the primer can get a leak in it, and won't pump gas too well. Havn't had a leaky primer cause problems though.... just squirted gas when primed until I replaced it.


----------

